

Cash Mob: A very modern boost for a bright button - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/trends/a-very-modern-boost-for-a-bright-button-20120820-24ha3.html

======
bootload
interesting process how this works here:

<http://cashmobs.wordpress.com/want-to-cash-mob/>

<http://cashmobs.wordpress.com/about-us/>

